# Para unit.



## HTWeman (28 May 2005)

Hey I'm a M/Cpl in the RCAC and I'm wondering whats the deal with para unit? I really love it! I want to be a paratrooper when I'm older. So are there any in Canada? If so where? Within cadets and outside of cadets. What would you have to be able to do? Strength wise? I'm really intrested in this type of infantry. 

Over all help me out give me any info about para. Anything at all. 

Thanks 

HTWeman


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (28 May 2005)

In the top left area where it says search: type in the word para, read everything and then if you are still confused, ask your question.


----------



## HTWeman (28 May 2005)

I did found out that it was like not alive anymore or something  :-\


----------



## Burrows (28 May 2005)

Answered.  Done. Locked.


----------

